# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  une kam nje router

## tositosi

une kam nje router po dua qe ate router ta lidh me nje anten grid per me than ma shume interent po a muna mi lidh ashtu dhe me gjujt ma shume internet, ndersa ne nje lartesi te tjeter me nje kompjuter poashtu me anten grid me marr interenet , a mundet dikush mem tregue qysh funksion kjo ?

----------


## tositosi

a ka naj ndihm per kit teme ju letem

----------


## Aldi1

personalisht nuk po kuptoj se cfare kerkon te besh, rreshtat: "me than ma shume internet" "me gjujt ma shume internet"... gjithsesi nese ti kerkon te shperndash internet kundrejt pageses te duhen antena routera me shumice, pervec kesaj te duhet nje pregatitje profesionale, dmth nuk besoj se mundet dikush nga ketu te te ndihmoi qe nga gjetja e aparaturave e deri tek konfigurimi ose ngritja e rrjetit...
Rrespekt!

----------


## tositosi

mua po me intereson me me tregue naj kush a lidhet antena grid ne router dmth ne vend te antenes se vogel te routerit per arsye qe me pas mundesi me u konektue ne rrjetin wireless ne nje lartesi me te madhe

----------

